
Beyond product/market fit, 3 types of fit - pcannons
http://www.philippcannons.com/2017/09/14/problem-solution-product-market-fit/
======
pyang91
awesome explanation, we need more of these shared context explanations of fit
within product development that does not get called out often enough

